# Grasshoppers Coming Soon in the West!



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! I heard that grasshoppers will be really bad this year in the Western States. Anyone else heard anything? What can you really do about it, if anything? 
Always, Gene


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

As of today here we have not noticed them YET .Last year around my new circles of alflafa I had to have my dad use his plane and spray about 300 feet all around the circles to stop them from eating new hay. Just used incecticide smoked them by the millons . Drought stricken areas last year were hit hard by grasshoppers, seems like dry weather brings in all sorts of pests into our crops . Pest are always worse in stressed areas ,green bugs, russian wheat aphids, thryps, etc. Today was close to 90' and last week at this time wet snow blowing ? crazy ? yes it is, life in no mans land. I am close to NM and se CO. Hope we dont see the pest pressure this season, anbody need some antelope or prairie dogs ? throw in some rattlesnakes too . Call br549.............


----------

